# Traveling without non prescription TRT



## Texasgator2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey guys. I signed up to go on a medical mission trip to Cambodia. I leave Jan 5th and return Jan 15. I am currently using Underground test at 150mg per week (it works really well). I don't want to take bring it with me to Cambodia since I don't have a prescription. I am thinking about doing a injection the day I leave, take a few pills of arimidex with me, and then do an injection when I return to the states. Will that fuck me up? Will I crash out and go through withdraws? Will I be just fine? Has anyone done it before?  Thanks.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 12, 2022)

Texasgator2021 said:


> Hey guys. I signed up to go on a medical mission trip to Cambodia. I leave Jan 5th and return Jan 15. I am currently using Underground test at 150mg per week (it works really well). I don't want to take bring it with me to Cambodia since I don't have a prescription. I am thinking about doing a injection the day I leave, take a few pills of arimidex with me, and then do an injection when I return to the states. Will that fuck me up? Will I crash out and go through withdraws? Will I be just fine? Has anyone done it before?  Thanks.


Use a longer ester and you'll be fine.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 12, 2022)

You'll be perfectly fine. You're just going 10 days between injections.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 12, 2022)

You’ll be fine if you inject the day you leave and when you get back with test C or E. I don’t blame you for not risking it going international. If you really wanted to, you could prob dump some test from a vial into a sanitary empty bottle of some sort and slap a hair oil label on it. You could prob buy syringes locally at a pharmacy if you wanted. But I’d you just wanna inject before and when you return you will be fine. Just continue your normal injections when you get back. Especially if you are injecting once weekly now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 12, 2022)

Yikes.. I would not put it in any sort of bottle..
Just wait till you get back.
I sometime end up going 8 or so days because I forget my shot.
No big deal..
Better safe than in a Cambodian jail cell eating rice and flicking cockroaches of you while you sleep. 
Just saying


----------



## OldeBull1 (Dec 12, 2022)

Ask Brittney Griner about bringing unprescribed 'medications' to foreign countries.  Just say no brother.
10 days is fine. You might, maybe, have a little slump, but a crash is unlikely.  
What Ester are you using? Cyp? Should be fine.
Focus on the mission, it sounds like you're doing good things. Don't let this minor issue be a distraction.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 12, 2022)

you’ll be fine without it. 

i was also able to get it in phnom penh.

when i’m traveling with oil i remove the UGL label and pack the vial in my checked luggage inside a bag with my lotions, creams, etc. it’s never been an issue.


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Use a longer ester and you'll be fine.


Thanks Yes. I am using Cyp. It  says 7-8 days metabolize.


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> Ask Brittney Griner about bringing unprescribed 'medications' to foreign countries.  Just say no brother.
> 10 days is fine. You might, maybe, have a little slump, but a crash is unlikely.
> What Ester are you using? Cyp? Should be fine.
> Focus on the mission, it sounds like you're doing good things. Don't let this minor issue be a distraction.


Yes. I am using cyp. Thanks.


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks Everyone. I rather not risk going to jail in America or in Cambodia. I will follow the advice above and inject before I leave and when I return. I don't want to risk going to jail. It is cyp so I think I should be ok, like everyone is saying. And this will be a great trip to do some good for people less fortunate. Thank you everyone.


----------



## eazy (Dec 12, 2022)

Texasgator2021 said:


> I am thinking about doing a injection the day I leave, take a few pills of arimidex with me, and then do an injection when I return to the states.


yes, do this.



Texasgator2021 said:


> Will that fuck me up?


no



Texasgator2021 said:


> Will I crash out and go through withdraws?


no. it's not heroin



Texasgator2021 said:


> Will I be just fine?


yes



Texasgator2021 said:


> Has anyone done it before?


yes. several times. 3 weeks off preparing for surgery.  2 weeks off preparing for labs.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 12, 2022)

Texasgator2021 said:


> Thanks Everyone. I rather not risk going to jail in America or in Cambodia. I will follow the advice above and inject before I leave and when I return. I don't want to risk going to jail. It is cyp so I think I should be ok, like everyone is saying. And this will be a great trip to do some good for people less fortunate. Thank you everyone.



Smart man. Glad you asked us before you did anything on your own. Safety and security above all brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck (Dec 13, 2022)

I am sure the withdrawals will be horrendous and require sedation. And you will be a mere shell of who you were. I just keep longer esters on hand for such things myself so i don't go into convulsions when stopping cold turkey for trips.


----------



## focadrol (Jan 6, 2023)

I mean testosterone and other AAS are legal in many SE Asian countries (I don't speak Khmer so can't vouch for Cambodia). You already left but if you were staying longer, worst case, you might be able to get it in a Khmer pharmacy legally or with a doctor's prescription.


----------

